# Is this cere ok?



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi, my budgie should be about 11-12 weeks old. I've just noticed today, that his cere seems to be 'peeling'. Is this normal? 
He seems perfectly fine in every other way.
As you can see, there are a few pin feathers that have recently appeared. I'm hoping the cere is just something related to a first moult and nothing mite related! :scared: Help please!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There is not cause for concern, the peeling is normal, budgies also moult the old skin from their ceres. 
Your budgie's beak/cere is absolutely normal and healthy.
Since your budgie has started to moult, you can supplement his diet with egg food. To help with the general discomfort of the moult, you can also offer him a means to bathe by placing a shallow dish of water or birdie bathtub on the cage.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Oh my goodness, thank you so much Aluz, you don't know how relieved that makes me - I can stop scratching now haha!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome, I'm glad your mind has been put at ease.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is a beautiful little boy! I agree with Aluz, his cere is nothing at all to be concerned about. 

I hope he gets through his moult well!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

He is stunning, love his colours!


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

ReneBC said:


> He is stunning, love his colours!


He is gorgeous isn't he! Even with a pinny head and peely cere


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Such pretty soft colors! Like pastels


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree that your budgie is extremely handsome and his little cere is just peeling with his molt.

In addition to the excellent advice aluz has offered, you can very carefully apply some coconut oil or olive oil to the cere using a Q-tip and being very careful not to get any into his nares. The oil will help moisturize the cere and help with the peeling. 

Best wishes.*


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

I'll definitely add the egg food - He doesn't seem interested in baths, so I'll try the wet leaves idea and then maybe misting - He isn't tame yet ( but managed a millet bribed step up onto a held perch today, yay!!) I don't want to push him too fast, so the idea with the cotton bud I'm not very keen on ATM but I'll certainly bank that idea for later moults!
Thank you everyone, I'm feeling very lucky to have you all here to call on when needed. X


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I certainly understand you not wanting to push him too fast.
I totally agree that using the cotton bud with oil for his cere would not be a good idea at this point in his taming process!

He'll be just fine and he's a lucky fellow to have you caring for him! :wave:*


----------

